# Carrying a fixed blade knife in the woods?



## Bobby Linton

I have about come to the conclusion that the sod buster jr. is the perfect knife.  It's easy to sharper, open, and hang onto. It serves me well in the garden, shop, camping, game cleaning and fishing.   I like the idea of carrying a fixed blade knife, I just don't see any utility in it for me.  What do you guys carry to the woods? What are you using the large fixed blade knives like the buck 119 for? Talk me into one. I could be convinced.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

You can spend a lot more money, but you aint gonna buy more knife. Mine has served me well.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Well Now my interest is sparked for a Sodbuster. Just briefly looked on the net. I'd want an older one made in the US. Preferably not stainless. I did see you can get a new US made Chrome Vanadium one.

I saw some with 10 dots and some with 4 dots. Hillbilly stalkers has 10 dots. Judging by it's use, I'd say the dots represent the period it was made.

I saw the 10 dots between Case XX and USA like on Hillbilly stalker's and I saw the 10 dots under USA on one.

This knife has quite a following.

I looked some more on the net. Maybe none of these were made in China like I thought. You can buy a new US made chrome vanadium one for less than $25.00 and that includes shipping.

Case "CV" steel is an alloy steel, non-stainless.  It is not carbon steel, as it has small additions of Chromium and Vanadium, whence the name "CV".  These additions to the alloy give improved properties to the steel.  Those improved properties include finer grain size and improved uniformity in tempering.  As a user, the finer grain size leads to the capability to take a very fine edge.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I can't say I'd ever carry a something as large as a Buck 119. Maybe a Buck 101 which is a fixed version of the 110. Still though I'd rather have a folder I can carry in my pocket. 

For some reason I don't like things on my belt. I rarely clip folders to my belt. In fact I take the clips off if I can get them off.

I bought a Rough Rider two bladed folder upon recomendations for a cheap good Chinese knife. My problem with it is it's just a little big to carry. It's a little over 4" closed with a 3 1/4" blade.

I think I would like something just a little bit smaller, maybe 3 5/8 closed and only one blade.

A sheath knife would also not be wearable while backpacking. I usually just put a folder in a side pocket of my pack and put it in my pants pocket after arriving in camp.


----------



## Artfuldodger

More on the dots from knife forums;

"Think I see 7 dots (at least), meaning it's 1973 vintage.  If eight dots, it'd be a 1972.  Case's 1970s-vintage blades started with 10 dots in 1970, subtracting one dot for each following year, finishing with only one dot visible in 1979.  Their 1980s blades used the same 'dot dating' convention, though the 'CASE' and 'U.S.A.' marks would've been in a different, more angular/blocky type-style, with the trademarked 'lightning S' in the 'CASE' name.  The steel on your knife is the predecessor to what Case now calls their 'CV' steel (non-stainless).  Not certain if it's exactly the same makeup, as Case didn't actually start using the 'CV' designation on their carbon steel until later (think late '80s or early '90s).  Still some decent & simple-to-live-with carbon steel though; sharpens up very easily."

Also read a 10 dot 1970 and a 10 dot 1980 are more popular with collectors. 

Hillbilly's is from 1980 or later 80's depending on the dots. It has a lightning "S" in Case and USA. Also the dots are between Case XX and USA. 
The 1970's decade had the dots under USA.

I can't see Bobby's well enough to tell. Here is a guide to dating Case knives from 1970 foward;

https://www.casexx.com/Library/Secret.asp


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I carry one of Scott Davidson's knives with me in the woods. Incredible edge that rarely needs sharpening and well balanced in the hand.


----------



## Bobby Linton

I have 3 and they are all CV.  It's just a great size.  I find I use it for food prep more so than I would a stockman style.  It's like a 30-30, it just punches above it's weight.


----------



## Bobby Linton

I still remember as a boy the thrill of going to the hardware store and looking at new pocket knives. I never really got over that. I've carried about all the traditional patterns from stockman's to Jack's.  I just love the simple design of the sod buster.  It's enough knife without being to large in the pocket.


----------



## JackSprat

My all time favorite knife.  I have custom made knives, but the sodbuster jr. is my go to, all the time knife.  Steel is little soft, so you can bring the edge right back up with a couple of licks on a rock.

What I really like is that it is easy to open one handed.

Historical note - they used to come with with a lock, that was dropped in the late 80's, for economy I assume.  Case probably saved $1.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have carried the same Old Timer OT77 Muskrat Skinner folding knife since I was 16 years old. I would feel absolutely nekkid without it. It's what I skin deer, clean fish, and such with.  With that said, a big fixed-blade knife comes in handy for rougher stuff-anything from splitting kindling to stabbing hogs.


----------



## K80Shooter

I cant carry a pocket knife, no telling how many I've lost. If I do carry a folder it's in a sheath on my belt.

As far as what I carry into the woods, I have a John I. Shore that I really like, I have a Scott Davidson's that I also like, I also have a Buddy Gaines knife that I think would be great (just haven't had a chance to use it yet). They are all fixed blades and all feel great in the hand.

I also have a friend that started making knives a couple of years ago, I have one of his fixed blade knives made with cpm 154 and ironwood handles. I use this as my everyday carry knife. (David Phillips Knives)

None of the above knives are over 7" overall and made with very high quality steel, ATS-34 & CPM-154

I also have a R.A. Matt knife which I have never used and doubt that I ever will. He made some very beautiful knives before he passed away.

I have talked to other makers and for one reason or another I guess I fell through the cracks with them, I never heard back from them after I told them what I wanted.


----------



## red neck richie

I like my buck fixed blade with a gut hook and rubber handle. The gut hook opens em up like a zipper and the blade is strong enough to cut through the breast bone which makes it easier to cut the esophagus and lungs out. With the rubber handle give you a better grip and your hand wont slip when it gets wet.


----------



## K80Shooter

red neck richie said:


> I like my buck fixed blade with a gut hook and rubber handle. The gut hook opens em up like a zipper and the blade is strong enough to cut through the breast bone which makes it easier to cut the esophagus and lungs out. With the rubber handle give you a better grip and your hand wont slip when it gets wet.



I have one of those without the gut hook, they are pretty good knives. You need to take the grip cap off and clean out the inside of the rubber handle ocasionally, there can be some pretty funky stuff in there sometimes.


----------



## Artfuldodger

K80Shooter said:


> I have one of those without the gut hook, they are pretty good knives. You need to take the grip cap off and clean out the inside of the rubber handle ocasionally, there can be some pretty funky stuff in there sometimes.


I was just thinking one advantage of a fixed blade over a folder is the handle wouldn't get full of gunk and stuff.
Well at least not like a folder which can get full of dirt and mud. I usually just wash it out with water and blow it out with air if I got some.

I could see how that particular Buck might need cleaning out after gutting a few animals.


----------



## Bobby Linton

I did have a fixed blade knife as a kid.  It was a sharpfinger and I really enjoyed it.  To bad the new old timer stuff is made in China. What I liked about it was the big handle and small blade.  Broke the tip off separating a hip socket and never replaced it.  Muskrat is one traditional design I have never had.  I see the appeal of a second identical blade if you were doing repetitive tasks away from a stone.


----------



## onedude

I have one of the big sod busters I bought in 1976 for $5 used. I like it, don't carry it much, a little too big, wish it was a jr.


----------



## dixiecutter

red neck richie said:


> I like my buck fixed blade with a gut hook and rubber handle. The gut hook opens em up like a zipper and the blade is strong enough to cut through the breast bone which makes it easier to cut the esophagus and lungs out. With the rubber handle give you a better grip and your hand wont slip when it gets wet.


Me too. Fixed w/ gut hook to zip a deer and snatch it through the sternum. I know it can be done other ways  But thats my way. Plus there's no crevices and hinges for meat and grime to collect in.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

I’ll take a full tang fixed blade usually over a pocket knife. 
Specifically a well balanced clip point and of course a leather sheath so I look the part. Hahaha


----------



## Bobby Linton

The first time I saw that movie, I thought she looked old!


----------



## delacroix

I have worn a Spyderco Bill Moran horizontally on my belt, most days, for about the past ten years. A fixed blade carried that way will be out and cutting while you're getting the folder out of your pocket. And you get a lot more blade to work with that way.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Bobby Linton said:


> I did have a fixed blade knife as a kid.  It was a sharpfinger and I really enjoyed it.  To bad the new old timer stuff is made in China. What I liked about it was the big handle and small blade.  Broke the tip off separating a hip socket and never replaced it.  Muskrat is one traditional design I have never had.  I see the appeal of a second identical blade if you were doing repetitive tasks away from a stone.



I remember the Sharpfinger. It was a pretty popular knife.


----------



## Artfuldodger

When I was researching the  Case Sodbuster I found out a lot of companies made one. The yellow handled Case with the CV blade is one of the most popular ones.

Rough Rider makes one comparable in size to the Jr. The RR718 Work Knife.
Kissing Crane and Robert Klaas make the KC2134 a medium sodbuster the size of the Jr. The German made ones are supposedly better.

There is a German Eye brand. Boker makes one. Schrade makes one.

One that I ran across that really gets good reviews but cost about $60.00 is the Great Eastern Cutlery(GEC), Farm & Field, Bullnose Sodbuster, #71 with 1095 carbon steel.

Boy what a name!

This is a longer knife though. It's 3 13/16" long. The Case Jr is 3 5/8" long.

https://www.collectorknives.net/sho...sodbuster-farm-field-od-linen-micarta-715118/


----------



## Bobby Linton

GEC makes beautiful stuff.  Jewelry for men!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I have a "kissing crane" sod buster also. It is no where near the quality of a Case. It's sad, they used to be one of the better companies, not now.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I have a "kissing crane" sod buster also. It is no where near the quality of a Case. It's sad, they used to be one of the better companies, not now.


This is true with a lot of the knife manufacturers that were great in the 70's-90's.
I just bought a Case Sodbuster Jr CV on ebay tonight. Looking for a smaller pocket knife with only one blade. Less that $24.00 total.

I think had I not bought that one I would have went with the Rough Rider RR718 Work Knife.

GEC>Case>Rough Rider


----------



## Bobby Linton

You made the right call.  I would prefer not to buy from China, but the quality of the rough rider stuff is scary good for the price.  First time I saw one I understood why all the budget American brands were going under. Rough rider sells a stockman for six bucks that is every bit as good as what Schrade was making domestically at five times the cost.


----------



## georgia_home

I guess my experience buying cheap folders when I was young and the associated "bite" while using them really turned me off folders.

The smaller buck skinner and the buck described above, rubber, gut hook, are fine. The larger fixed buck is just a little too big imho, when skinning. Forget the mode number. Beautiful knife though. It stays in the safe. 

The gut hook and regular versions, buck vanguard I think is the name, used to be the BPS fall sale loss leaders @19.99. A friend and I bought several.


----------



## DrK

The only time I find the need for a larger fixed blade knife is when I hunt on the ground and set up a blind with just natural foliage.  An eight to 10 inch knife is perfect for cutting down sapplings and palm fronds.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Bobby Linton said:


> The first time I saw that movie, I thought she looked old!



That ain't what I thought.


----------



## Bobby Linton

When I saw it again, I certainly thought my have times changed. Winnie from Wonder Years was more my speed in 1986.


----------



## Artfuldodger

When my friends and myself were all around 14, we all took machetes camping or for a walk in the woods. I'm not sure why we all thought we needed one of those. Then we all got a "hunting" knife as they were called. We'd wear them on our belts.
I bought one of those Swiss Army camp knives. It even had a fork and spoon on it. It was a knock-off and pretty much useless even for a 14 year old.
I do have a Victorinox without all the extras. 

Then in the early 80's I bought a "survival"  knife. Just a plain one with a stacked leather handle like a KA_BAR. It didn't have a hollow handle for needle & thread or a compass on the end. I always wanted a Randall knife but out of my price range.

I started backpacking and just went with various folders ever since then. 

I do like a lot of those smaller fixed blade knives. Maybe one around 7" would be nice.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Bobby Linton said:


> You made the right call.  I would prefer not to buy from China, but the quality of the rough rider stuff is scary good for the price.  First time I saw one I understood why all the budget American brands were going under. Rough rider sells a stockman for six bucks that is every bit as good as what Schrade was making domestically at five times the cost.



I have a Rough Rider two bladed Trapper, 4 1/8" long. I wou d definitely put up against the American brands made in China. I was reading a review where the guy said, "if you are going to buy a knife made in China, buy a Rough Rider. They are made better and don't cost as much." I think mine was around $10.00.

What sold me on the Case was the non-stainless option. Not that it's plain old carbon steel but not stainless either. Plus being made in America.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Bobby Linton said:


> When I saw it again, I certainly thought my have times changed. Winnie from Wonder Years was more my speed in 1986.



I was in awe of Elizabeth Montgomery of "Bewitched," Barbara Eden of "I Dream of Jeannie," and Barbara Feldon of "Get Smart." I guess I liked older women.


----------



## Bobby Linton

CV is great to sharpen.  I use old hickory knives in the kitchen with a very similar steel.  I have a few higher end whittling knives made by Queen that use D2, one of the super steels.  Whatever you gain in edge retention you loose in ease of sharpening. I spend a lot of time sharpening and stroping whittling knives and every other steel feels sticky in comparison.  You can roll the truck window down and bring that CV blade back to shaving sharp on the edge of the glass.


----------



## NCHillbilly

The only stainless blade I own that I actually like is on my ancient American-made Gerber Gator. I hate stainless.


----------



## lampern

Glock field knife

Only 30 dollars


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

If a man is set on toting a fixed blade and likes good carbon steel, you cannot go wrong with a mora knife. Usually under $20 and sharper out of the pack than any other. They have a big selection of stainless also. I tell you stainless has came a long way in the last 5-10 years, better not smirk at it any more. I like old carbon now, and have several .....but  the stainless steel is a lot better now days.


----------



## Bobby Linton

Just been reading good stuff about Mora knives.  At $15 for a field knife it's hard to go wrong.  Can't believe you can get Swiss made tools at China prices.


----------



## Nicodemus

Mora knives are among the finest made of "factory" knives. I like the Scandinavian grind on the blades too.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If a man is set on toting a fixed blade and likes good carbon steel, you cannot go wrong with a mora knife. Usually under $20 and sharper out of the pack than any other. They have a big selection of stainless also. I tell you stainless has came a long way in the last 5-10 years, better not smirk at it any more. I like old carbon now, and have several .....but  the stainless steel is a lot better now days.


 
I collect kitchen knives, small collection of Russell, Henckel, Sabatier, Wusthof, etc. I don't have any really expensive Japaneses, Global, or MAC's.

I would like to pick up a Mora Classic. The handle reminds me of a cheap putty knife handle but they are suppose to be a really good knife. I know they make a lot of kitchen and outdoor knives.
Here is the style I want. It's a Utility knife so I guess you could use it inside or out;

https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Cla...46&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=mora+classic+knife

This one is a little more modern looking, stainless with a plastic handle;

https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Cra...535757110&sr=1-11&keywords=mora+utility+knife


----------



## Nicodemus

Artfuldodger said:


> I collect kitchen knives, small collection of Russell, Henckel, Sabatier, Wusthof, etc. I don't have any really expensive Japaneses, Global, or MAC's.
> 
> I would like to pick up a Mora Classic. The handle reminds me of a cheap putty knife handle but they are suppose to be a really good knife. I know they make a lot of kitchen and outdoor knives.
> Here is the style I want. It's a Utility knife so I guess you could use it inside or out;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Cla...46&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=mora+classic+knife
> 
> This one is a little more modern looking, stainless with a plastic handle;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Cra...535757110&sr=1-11&keywords=mora+utility+knife




The one with the red wooden handle is the one I have. I peeled that handle off and made it a proper handle of antler.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> Mora knives are among the finest made of "factory" knives. I like the Scandinavian grind on the blades too.



Suppose to be easy to sharpen in the field without any special sharpening angle tools, etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> The one with the red wooden handle is the one I have. I peeled that handle off and made it a proper handle of antler.



Sounds like an interesting project as I'm not a fan of the handle either.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

My 3 favorite Moras...M&G, classic 1 and its little brother. Carbon steel blades that you don't hand to just anyone. Not only shave hair, but can whittle on a hair.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s mine with a caribou antler handle I put on it and a buffalo hide sheath I made.


----------



## red neck richie

I prefer a guard as well. I have had to bandage my fingers a few times when field dressing after dark.


----------



## Artfuldodger

red neck richie said:


> I prefer a guard as well. I have had to bandage my fingers a few times when field dressing after dark.



Mora makes a Classic Utility with a guard as well;

https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Cla...1535773310&sr=8-6&keywords=mora+classic+knife

Smaller carving knife;

https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Car...pID=31XXzvuvMIL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## BassRaider

Good thread, made me want to look at some of my knives. One is the Browning 305 3-blade that is selling on Ebay for $100+. May have to put it on the classifieds and see what I can get?


----------



## Artfuldodger

BassRaider said:


> Good thread, made me want to look at some of my knives. One is the Browning 305 3-blade that is selling on Ebay for $100+. May have to put it on the classifieds and see what I can get?



Did you mean the 503?


----------



## BassRaider

Yeah 503. Don't you hate it when people don't proofread?


----------



## Lukikus2

I prefer a fixed blade. Carbon steel.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I carry a kershaw folder and a buck fixed. Have gutted a huge number of deer with just a pocket folder, but prefer to do it with the buck


----------



## Bobby Linton

Like the buck with that upswept skinner blade.


----------



## Lukikus2

Carried an Old Timer 6" folder for years. This one is 40 years old and the only one I ever need. Find a good blade and take care of it. It will last forever.


----------



## Curvebow05

Lukikus2 said:


> Carried an Old Timer 6" folder for years. This one is 40 years old and the only one I ever need. Find a good blade and take care of it. It will last forever.View attachment 943026


I have one of these somewhere and it's driving me crazy not being able to find it. I bought it at a yard sale when I was about 10 for a few bucks.


----------



## Lukikus2

Curvebow05 said:


> I have one of these somewhere and it's driving me crazy not being able to find it. I bought it at a yard sale when I was about 10 for a few bucks.



Bought mine from Western Auto in  North Carolina in '75 for $12. Re-stiched the sheath though. I've hammered that blade through pelvic bones with rocks and not a dent. And can be sharpened on a leather strap.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Lukikus2 said:


> Carried an Old Timer 6" folder for years. This one is 40 years old and the only one I ever need. Find a good blade and take care of it. It will last forever.View attachment 943026


 Interesting read on the "Western" history. Yours looks to be a _Longmont-Coleman single tang construction_;

http://www.hwsportsman.net/WesternKnives.html


----------



## Artfuldodger

The model 66, in particular, the L66, was the most popular deer hunting knife in the Western line-up.  The knife is characterized by a deep belly and an upswept tip that makes it a great skinner. 

The Boulder models had a split tang so you can see the two strips of metal in the handle. I don't think I've ever seen a stacked leather handle like that. 
They also had two pins in the pommel.

There are 49 on ebay. Search Western L66 knife. The very first one is a Boy Scout Boulder model with the split tang. The bad thing is the leather rings really pull away from those split tangs.

They all seem to be reasonable, even the Boulder ones.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

I’ve had a few stacked leather handles, still do.
I thought they were invincible for the longest time. The best grip there was. Then the leather wore off one sliver after another. 
They are some dang good knives though and you can always add some antler when the leather gets too old and frail.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I’ve had a few stacked leather handles, still do.
> I thought they were invincible for the longest time. The best grip there was. Then the leather wore off one sliver after another.
> They are some dang good knives though and you can always add some antler when the leather gets too old and frail.



I had an old survival knife form the early 80's, Sears brand I think. It got wet and the stacked leather handle rotted away.
So I ran across WWII Theatre,not theater, knives.Theatre of War.
You might have heard of these. The soldiers and sailors would customize their knives by replacing the stacked leather handles with rings of plexiglas, aluminum, wood, red plastic, brass,  etc.

I cuts some square rings(oximoron), stacked them, and shaped them into a nice looking handle.
I'll have to see if I can find it and post a pic. Weird how we loose pieces of our collections.

Here is a link and examples of Theatre knives:

https://www.bladesmithsforum.com/index.php?/topic/37306-introduction-to-theatre-of-war-knives/

Attached is an example. Mine doesn't look this good.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Nicodemus said:


> The one with the red wooden handle is the one I have. I peeled that handle off and made it a proper handle of antler.


I am setting here looking at the one with rose wood handle. I started to order a blank until I looked closer and saw the blade thickness on the blank. Got some friends headed up to Gatlinburg. They gonna pick me up a couple from SMKW. I was looking at the Black Force, but I can't see the difference in it and the classic #2 !! Can you shed any light on the difference in the 2 other than $40 ?


----------



## Nicodemus

greg_n_clayton said:


> I am setting here looking at the one with rose wood handle. I started to order a blank until I looked closer and saw the blade thickness on the blank. Got some friends headed up to Gatlinburg. They gonna pick me up a couple from SMKW. I was looking at the Black Force, but I can't see the difference in it and the classic #2 !! Can you shed any light on the difference in the 2 other than $40 ?




I`m not familiar with the Black Force. I`ve not fooled with the blanks either. Just the red painted wooden handle that I swapped over to a caribou antler.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

This is my dad's old fishing knife he got around the time he passed.....slightly used. Thanks for all the info here. I had to find out what exactly I had. Now I safely pack it away again.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I Got a pair of Glock FM 81 field knives with the saw back spine a few months ago. I've been using them as throwing knives, which means they've had the **** beat out of them bouncing off of the target at all angles when my throat was off and they don't hit point-First. Each one  has been struck by the other one a dozen or more times both on the blade and the polymer handle. Both of them have bounced off the target hundreds of times and clattered to the concrete floor in my garage or the driveway.

They're  super strong, and the blades are very thick --unusually thick for a knife with only a 6.5 inch blade.

Two  weeks ago a friend and I used these FM81 knives as substitutes for machetes-- chopping up some bamboo and privet bushes and kudzu. One good hard slash from the edge of the Glock field knife blade would cleanly cut bamboo up to 1.5 inches diameter.
For bigger pieces, using the saw back it could cut through 2" bamboo or 1" thick privet bushes in just several seconds of sawing.

I have  not sharpened either blade yet. They came moderately sharp from the factory and I've left them that way so far.

The  blades are carbon steel, not stainless. However they have not rusted except when I left them out in the rain overnight, accidentally, having been distracted while I was knife throwing out in the driveway. I didn't clean or oil them for two days after they got wet, and one tip of one knife blade developed a spot of rust no bigger than a grain of rice--which quickly wore off the next time I put the knives to use.


----------



## Dub

Wayne D Davis said:


> This is my dad's old fishing knife he got around the time he passed.....slightly used. Thanks for all the info here. I had to find out what exactly I had. Now I safely pack it away again.View attachment 960023





Interesting knife.  Looks like it's served well an could do so again.

Awesome that you have that from your Father.







GunnSmokeer said:


> I Got a pair of Glock FM 81 field knives with the saw back spine a few months ago. I've been using them as throwing knives, which means they've had the **** beat out of them bouncing off of the target at all angles when my throat was off and they don't hit point-First. Each one  has been struck by the other one a dozen or more times both on the blade and the polymer handle. Both of them have bounced off the target hundreds of times and clattered to the concrete floor in my garage or the driveway.
> 
> They're  super strong, and the blades are very thick --unusually thick for a knife with only a 6.5 inch blade.
> 
> Two  weeks ago a friend and I used these FM81 knives as substitutes for machetes-- chopping up some bamboo and privet bushes and kudzu. One good hard slash from the edge of the Glock field knife blade would cleanly cut bamboo up to 1.5 inches diameter.
> For bigger pieces, using the saw back it could cut through 2" bamboo or 1" thick privet bushes in just several seconds of sawing.
> 
> I have  not sharpened either blade yet. They came moderately sharp from the factory and I've left them that way so far.
> 
> The  blades are carbon steel, not stainless. However they have not rusted except when I left them out in the rain overnight, accidentally, having been distracted while I was knife throwing out in the driveway. I didn't clean or oil them for two days after they got wet, and one tip of one knife blade developed a spot of rust no bigger than a grain of rice--which quickly wore off the next time I put the knives to use.
> 
> View attachment 978151







That's a great review.  

These Glock knives have always gotten great durability comments made about them.  Good stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lukikus2 said:


> Carried an Old Timer 6" folder for years. This one is 40 years old and the only one I ever need. Find a good blade and take care of it. It will last forever.View attachment 943026


I have one almost identical to that, except I think mine has maybe a tad longer blade. It's a great knife with great steel. My grandpa gave it to me when I was a kid back in the very early 70s, and it was pretty old then.


----------



## Lukikus2

NCHillbilly said:


> I have one almost identical to that, except I think mine has maybe a tad longer blade. It's a great knife with great steel. My grandpa gave it to me when I was a kid back in the very early 70s, and it was pretty old then.



No telling how many deer pelvic bones that knife and a rock has split and still razor sharp.


----------



## Tom W.

I have a Cold Steel fixed blade, two different Kershaw knives, a Gerber folder and a Gerber multi-tool. 

Those are the ones I'm aware of and get into my backpack.


----------



## LTZ25

Love those knifes shown , I'm a Case , Benchmade and Souther Grind fan myself . I  carried a fixed Case Kodiak when deer hunting .


----------



## bownutz

I carry a havalon piranta which is as sharp as a blade can get. Use it for field dressing. Also carry a knives of Alaska cub bear as a backup. For bigger jobs or threats I carry a Puma Original Bowie from my grandfather on my side. Occasionally I will also have a bench made griptillian as well.


----------

